# small flying beetles in roach colonies?



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

hi all. need a bit of help here...have tried trawling the internet to find an answer but it avails me. i have several dubia colonies plus a large lobster colony and have recently been successful in breeding locusts. 

I have recently noticed tiny little black beetles crawling in the colony - these also fly and have made their way around my house...little blighters.

There are also tiny little hairy worms in the colonies and i had thought that these were a lesser mealworm that are supposed to be good at keeping mites at bay so had left them in. Now these little beetles have gotten into my locust vivs and everywhere else. just found one on the cooker!!!

Any advice on what these are...good or bad and how to get rid. Im concerned that they may cause trouble in my locust breeding set up. and also the fact that the oh is not a happy bunny at the minute having found several around the house. its started him off on the ''bloody reptiles'' rant all over again!!!

Im sure that Blaptica will be able to answer this question for me...fountain of knowledge that he is!:notworthy:

Thanks in advance


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like Dermestids. They are most likely the little hairy grub things. Although I have no idea if the adults fly or anything as I have never encountered them.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Sounds like Dermestids. They are most likely the little hairy grub things. Although I have no idea if the adults fly or anything as I have never encountered them.


Hamm beetles rather than dermestids, dermestids won't really fly unless the temps are above 100F or so. Hamm beetles are a bit smaller, more omnivourous and get everywhere!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

no idea what there names are but im pretty sure that the little hairy worms pupate into the hard shell flying beetles ..

ive heard people say they are good as they eat all the dead crickets , but others say that they are a pest ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=9293207

quick search for 'hairy worms' brings up a few threads to read through


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

phoenixwoof said:


> hi all. need a bit of help here...have tried trawling the internet to find an answer but it avails me. i have several dubia colonies plus a large lobster colony and have recently been successful in breeding locusts.
> 
> I have recently noticed tiny little black beetles crawling in the colony - these also fly and have made their way around my house...little blighters.
> 
> ...


Blush Blush !!

Yes I agree they are almost certainly demestids. They are commonly found in bought in Crickets. Buffalo beetles/worms have smooth skinned larvae that are like a tiny stout mealworm on amphetamines.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

eddygecko said:


> Hamm beetles rather than dermestids, dermestids won't really fly unless the temps are above 100F or so. Hamm beetles are a bit smaller, more omnivourous and get everywhere!


Actually I don't have much experience of dermestids. I thought it was this species that was so common in livefood in the UK ?

Maybe you (Phoenixwoof) could post a pic ?


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

these are pretty crappy pics i know but hard to get good shots! the caterpillars on closer inspection dont look hairy - i do have a few hairy ones in my colony but the majority are these smooth ones. 
The beetles look like a dark brown/black/red colour and are very small.

I also found some tiny larvae that i assume are from these guys.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

What I see in the pics are (dark phase) buffalo worms/beetles. The larvae are a perfect food for baby lizards.


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the id on them.
so im right in thinking that they are fine in my roach colonies and should keep things mite free. What about my locusts colonies tho?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> thanks for the id on them.
> so im right in thinking that they are fine in my roach colonies and should keep things mite free. What about my locusts colonies tho?


Are lobsters live bearers? I'd be worried about them eating the eggs if not. Locusts should be fine with them, just make sure they can't get into the laying pots.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

phoenixwoof said:


> thanks for the id on them.
> so im right in thinking that they are fine in my roach colonies and should keep things mite free. What about my locusts colonies tho?


I have them in dubia, turk and lobster roach colonies and I can't see any signs they do any damage. I have never seen any signs they attack turks egg pods, though its possible they do. Though it must be said turks love high humidity conditions and so do mites. I would speculate they might do more good tham harm even if they attack the odd egg pod. 

However I would warn that they are very definately bad news in mealworm, morioworm, cricket or locust breeding set ups. They will eat eggs of all species, and attack mealworms as they shed skins and possibly other species too. The beetles will lay eggs in the laying pots and the larvae have a very short life cycle, especially at high temps. The larvae pupate in the soil and the beetles will hatch into the new cage. That is why they are difficult to get out of cricket colonies too.


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the info! i will be going through my locusts and mealworm colonies with a fine toothcomb now!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

If at all possible I would try to get the buff worm 'infested' culture out of the room the mealworms/locs are in. 

A little story for you. About 18 months ago I was sent several species of roaches in cricket tubs to trial various species that could be promising. I had discussed mites with the person who sent the roaches before hand. She said that they were not a problem because she had added predatory mites to the cultures. As hard as I looked i could not see these mites, or any mites. But every single tub had a few Buffalo beetles and worms in them !

None of these cultures developed mites.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> > thanks for the id on them.
> > so im right in thinking that they are fine in my roach colonies and should keep things mite free. What about my locusts colonies tho?
> 
> 
> ...


Can you clarify the latin name and appropriate stocking densities for them if using them for mite control?
Do they prevent mould too or would woodlice be best for that?
You honestly don't think they'll affect Turkistan production?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> Can you clarify the latin name and appropriate stocking densities for them if using them for mite control?
> Do they prevent mould too or would woodlice be best for that?
> You honestly don't think they'll affect Turkistan production?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Buffalos are _Alphitobius diaperinus. _

If you introduce them then they will find there own stocking density. It is impossible to quantify. But if you put a shallow dish into the substrate in the bottom of the cage, larvae will fall into it and you can use the collected larvae for baby lizards, frogs or even garden birds. If you start to see what you think are two many you can collect the larvae to reduce their breeding potential, by reducing the number of potential new beetles. 

Even simpler when you remove excess 'frass' at the bottom of the cage you will be controlling the number that way as it will be full of larvae and beetles. 

I have never tried woodlice, but I wouldn't rule it out. It maybe worth trying those white ones. But you need to change egg crate every so often if it is going mouldy. In dubia colonies it doesn't need to be so damp that mould is a potential problem. 

All I can say is that my turks are breeding fantastically with the beetles ! Maybe they would breed better without them, it is possible. I am not 100% sure.


----------

